# x



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: People are going to be wondering why the dogs legs and butt are in the air ... at least we know the truth.

She is absolutely stunning - what a house full of beauties you have :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

LOL! I never would have noticed her in the air had you not mentioned it, I would be too busy looking at her pretty face.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hey better the cart than in the ring (been there, done that) She looks AWESOME! So glad to see pics of her. Congrats again!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is such a cutie!! :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

*She's a cutie! Congrats on the newspaper feature! It's funny how they will decide to pee when you might least expect it! *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beauty, especially cute with her bum in the air! :smheat:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea, she is stunning. I love Madison :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG~~~She is just a stunner!!!! Andrea, I want her!!!!! Now I know you will never part with her but I just had to say it because she is go beautiful!!!! I am sure that it does your heart good to have such babies as Madi and Ace!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Peeing or not, Madi looks gorgeous!!! :wub: Who wouldn't love being catered to?!?! And I'm sure that Madi deserves it!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree with Tiffany. I never would have noticed either. She sure is beautiful. Her topknot is lovey. How do you have the patience to let it grow and not get in their eyes??? She is just lovely. Keep up the good work with her showing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Ahh, such a beauty....this is from the day she won her point, right? Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-she's even more adorable then when I was there last! :wub: :wub: Hee-what a cute story-she doesn't look like she has a care in the world though  I bet you're so very proud of Ms. Madi :biggrin: I know Auntie Gena is :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Alrighty Andrea you are kinda off the hook now and forgiven!! LOL....She is so cute!!! Even if she IS peeing!! LOL, where are her maners!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL. That is too funny. :HistericalSmiley: Your Madi is precious. Good luck with future shows! I can't wait until she becomes a champion!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

STUNNING , what an undeniable beauty :wub: . Sarah


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh my- that is one funny story that you can share for time to come!! :HistericalSmiley: You'd never know though- she's got such an angelic look on her face! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Congratulations. I know Madi will do wonderufl. Dian has quite a few dogs doing well in the ring at this time. And I know she will be a chamion before long.*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smrofl: She looks great. If you hadn't said anything about her feet being off the ground, you would never have known. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SHE IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Peeing or not, Madi looks gorgeous!!! :wub: Who wouldn't love being catered to?!?! And I'm sure that Madi deserves it![/B]


I know ..this breed definitely likes to be catered to. I can't help it though, she is such a pistol  Thank you for the compliments, Melissa.



> :wub: :wub: Ahh, such a beauty....this is from the day she won her point, right? Thanks for sharing her with us.[/B]


Thank you! Yes, this is from the day she got her first point!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow Andrea! She's so pretty!!! I just love her little face! I wish you the best of luck showing her... I know you'll do great!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Madison is a gorgeous little girl. :wub: Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Wow Andrea! She's so pretty!!! I just love her little face! I wish you the best of luck showing her... I know you'll do great![/B]


Thank you, Leigh Ann. 



> Madison is a gorgeous little girl. :wub: Thank you for sharing her with us.[/B]


Thank you very much..very sweet!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh how exciting!!! supersweet. and famous 

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, when ya gotta go, ya gotta go. :biggrin: She's gorgeous Andrea, even when going potty on the grooming table.  Congrats on getting a point & getting a pic in the paper too. :aktion033:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How very nice. Madi looks great.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

She truly is a lovely little girl!!! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. You are all very sweet and supportive :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mandy is so cute, whether she is peeing or not, she is a winner!
Just beautiful!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Madi says thank you to her cousin  







> Mandy is so cute, whether she is peeing or not, she is a winner!
> Just beautiful![/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Weird..sorry!


----------

